# قبل أن تطالبيه باحترامك... احترمي ابنك المراهق



## ABOTARBO (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*قبل أن تطالبيه باحترامك... احترمي ابنك المراهق


فترة المراهقة من أخطر مراحل الحياة؛ لأنها تعج بالكثير من المتغيرات النفسية والعقلية والجسمية والعاطفية، وهي تحتاج إلى عناية خاصة، وتوجيه خاص، ذلك أن مسيرة حياة المراهق أو المراهقة قد تتحدد خلال هذه المرحلة، فإن كانت هذه المرحلة معالجة تربويا بصورة صحيحة، فإن أثرها هذا سينعكس على بقية مراحل العمر.

المراهق/ المراهقة يشعر في هذه المرحلة أنه قد أصبح إنساناً كامل الشخصية، ولم يعد طفلاً يُقَاد كما يحلو لوالديه وأسرته؛ بل يسعى من أجل التحرر من قيود الأسرة، وأعراف المجتمع، ليثبت للجميع أنه تجاوز مرحلة الطفولة.
 لهذا من المهم جدا أن يعامل المراهق/ المراهقة باحترام من قبل والديه والمحيطين به.

 ومن وسائل احترام المراهق/ المراهقة ما يلي:
1 –  الاحترام مفتاح التفاهم مع المراهق/ المراهقة، لأن الاحترام يعطيه الثقة بالنفس، والثقة بالنفس تدفعه دائما نحو الأفضل،  أما  التحقير والتوبيخ وفرض الأوامر فهذا يصيبه بالتردد وضعف الشخصية.

2 – كل إنسان  معرض للخطأ، والمراهق/ المراهقة لا خبرة له في الحياة، فاحتمال وقوعه في الخطأ أكبر، لهذا على الوالدين تقبل فكرة الوقوع في الخطأ، ويعلما أن الخطأ وسيلة لمعرفة الصواب، فعلى الأب والأم معاملة المراهق/ المراهقة حين الوقوع في الخطأ، بضبط النفس وإعطاءه فرصة الرجوع والتوبة، وعدم استخدام أسلوب الفضح والتشهير أمام الآخرين، حتى يستعيد المراهق/ المراهقة توازنه النفسي .
فالدراسات تشير إلى أن الأسوياء كان آباؤهم يتلفتون إلى محاسنهم ويمدحونهم على أعمالهم الحسنة أكثر من نقد الأخطاء.
ومن الأمور التي تزعج  المراهق/ المراهقة تذكيره دوما بسلوكه الخاطئ، والتحدث عنه أمام الآخرين، بل يجب أن نفرق بين ذاته وأفعاله، أي نفرق بين الابن الحبيب والسلوك الخاطئ.

3 - أكثر ما يؤلم المراهق/ المراهقة شعوره أنه مراقب من قبل والديه،  لذا وجب إشعاره بصورة دائمة بالحب والقبول والثقة والدعم، و منحه قدرا من الاستقلالية، وبناء جسور التواصل معه.

4 – إشعاره المراهق/ المراهقة بالعدل والمساواة مع كل إخوانه وأخواته، وعدم تمييز أو تفضيل أحد على الآخر، وعدم مقارنته بالآخرين، لأن المقارنة تولد في نفسه الإحباط والانهزامية، ولا يقتصر تشجيع الآباء على الممتازين أو الموهوبين من الأبناء، ولكن تشجيع الضعاف منهم يدفعهم للتقدم، لأن الضجر والتهكم عليهم يطفئ همتهم ويشعرهم بخيبة الأمل ويزيد من خمولهم.
5 – احترام أفكار المراهق/ المراهقة، والإصغاء إليه باهتمام، وإشعاره أن أفكاره ذات قيمة، فاحترام مشاعره ورغباته يمنحه الإحساس بأهميته، واحترام المتغيرات التي تحدث في مظهره أو شكله، لأن المتغيرات التي تحدث له في مظهره أو صوته، تجعله يفقد احترامه الذاتي، لذا فهو يحتاج لتأكيد احترام الذات لديه،وتعزيز الثقة بالنفس.

6 – الثناء علي المراهق/ المراهقة عند نجاحه في أي جانب من جوانب الحياة، سواء دراسية أو رياضية أو في أي مجال آخر، ولا نجعل ثناءنا فقط علي الجانب الدراسي، فربما كان عند المراهق/ المراهقة انخفاض في المستوي الدراسي، وقتها نتذكر مزاياه الأخرى، ونمدحه علي أرائه الصائبة، ونتغاضى عن أوجه القصور، ونشجعه إذا أخفق ليبدأ من جديد مرة أخري.

7 – إعطاء المراهق/ المراهقة مساحة أكبر من الحرية المنضبطة في اختيار أصدقاءه، والتصرف في مصروفه، واختيار ملابسه، واحترام ذوقه حتى لو كان ذلك مخالفا لهوانا إن كان هذا الذوق لا يتعارض مع الشرع أو ليس شاذا، وتخفيف القيود الأسرية عليه، حتى يشعر بالاستقلال الذاتي.

8 – التعامل مع المراهق/ المراهقة كصديق بالغ، واستشارته في الأمور التي تخص الأسرة، والتحاور معه، وإفساح المجال له في التعبير عن وجهة نظره واحترامها، والأخذ بها إن كانت لا تسبب ضررا.

9 -  عدم إفشاء أسرار المراهق/ المراهقة ولو لأقرب المقربين منه، تحت أي ظرف.    
10 - تجنب انتقاد المراهق/ المراهقة في الموضوعات التي  تقبل الرأي والرأي الأخر، طالما رأيه لا يتعارض ولا يصطدم مع الشرع.
11 – تقبل واحتواء المراهق/ المراهقة في كل أحواله، وإظهار التفهم وبخاصة وقت السخط وعدم الاستقرار، و وقت الحزن، والتغافل عن الانفعالات التي تحدث منه، مثل كثرة الصياح وبعض الأعمال العنيفة مثل غلق الباب بعنف، أو التلفظ بألفاظ غير مألوفة منه، وتحمله والتسامح معه، والتغاضي عن مشاعر عدم الراحة التي يبديها في بعض الأحيان، واحترام رغبته في الجلوس بمفرده أحيانا، وعدم مطاردته بالأسئلة.
 ومن المهم ألا يدخل معه أحد الوالدان في مصادمات، لأن الدخول في حرب مع المراهق/ المراهقة ستولد لديه العناد، وستكون نتيجتها مزيد من التباعد والشقاق، بل المطلوب تقديم الدعم النفسي، فالأب السند النفسي لابنه، والأم السند النفسي لابنتها، وذلك بالاستماع لمشاكله بانتباه واهتمام، وبالاستجابة المتعاطفة دون إقامة أي حكم على الموقف سواء بالثناء أو بالنقد.

فالابن المراهق و الابنة المراهقة إذا لم يشعر بالعاطفة والود والحب والتفهم، فقد يبحث عنه في أي مكان آخر، وهذا ما نخافه ونرفضه. كما يجب إعطاؤه فرصة في الاحتكاك بمن هم في مثل عمره حيث إن التقاء الأقران يثري خبرات المراهقين.

12 - عدم وضع تصرفات المراهق/ المراهقة تحت المجهر، بل ينبغي التغافل عن الكثير من التصرفات، وعدم التعليق على كل صغيرة وكبيرة من الأمور البسيطة التي تحدث كل يوم، وعلى الوالدين ألا يتوقعا من المراهق الكمال؛ ولا يتعقبا أخطاءه ليصوبوها،ولكن التغافل ثم التغافل.

13 – استقبال المراهق/ المراهقة بالبشاشة، وتفقد أحواله وسؤاله باهتمام عن جديد أخباره.

14 – عدم السخرية من المراهق/ المراهقة، أو النقد الدائم أو توجيه أي كلمة أو تعليق يخلق جوا من الكراهية والإحساس بالقهر في نفسه، فلا يقول الأب لابنه مثلا: أنا لا أفتخر بأنك ابني، أو يطلق عليه ألقابا قبيحة وهو غاضب مثل: أنت غبي، أو يا كلب، أو وصفه بصفات معينه وخاصة في وجود الآخرين، لأن ذكر نقائصه أو عيوبه يشعره بالاهانة، وإهانة الوالدين للمراهق/ المراهقة عميقة الأثر وبعيدة المدى، وقد ينتج عنها متاعب نفسية مدى العمر.
 كما يجب التوقف عن النقد الدائم للمراهق/ المراهقة، لأن المراهق/ المراهقة يعتبر النقد أذى بالغ لشخصيته، وفي الحقيقة معظم نقد الوالدان لا يكون ضروريا، ولا يتناول أشياء جوهرية، بل هو في الغالب يكون في أمور من الممكن أن تصوب في وقت لاحق أو بمرور الزمن، مثل نقد أسلوب الكلام أو المشي أو الأكل.
ومن الخطأ أيضا التوقعات السيئة، كأن يتوقع للمراهق/ المراهقة الفشل، أو الغباء، أو عدم الفلاح، أو أي صفة سلبية أخري، فترديد مثل هذه العبارات ستكّون لدي الابن/ الابنة صورة ذاتية بهذه الصفات تكبر معه، ونكون بذلك قد ساهمنا في تكوين شخصية الابن/ الابنة بشكل سلبي.

15 – احترام خصوصيات المراهق/ المراهقة، والاستئذان عند استعمال حاجاته، ما دامت هذه الخصوصيات لا تشوبها شائبة، مع الاحتفاظ بمبدأ المراقبة غير المباشرة.

16 – احترام أصدقاء المراهق/ المراهقة، والتودد إليهم بالكلمات الطيبة والهدايا والسؤال عن أحوالهم.

17 – مساعدة الوالدين للمراهق/ المراهقة علي اكتساب الاستقلال، و اتخاذ القرار إذا كان مقتنعا بهذا القرار، حتى لو لم يكن الوالدان علي اقتناع بهذا القرار.

18 – إشعار المراهق أنه قد بلغ سناً يُعتمد عليه، فيقوم الأب بتكليفه ببعض المهام التي يقوم بها كي يساعده في بناء شخصيته، وإكسابه الخبرات والمواقف البناءة، فهذا يكسبه مهارة وثقة بنفسه، ويتيح له اكتساب مهارة التعامل مع الكبار،كما يعطيه الأب الحق في التعبير عن رأيه، وأخذ رأيه في بعض القضايا الأسرية.

 وكذلك تتيح الأم لابنتها المراهقة فرصة الأعمال المنزلية؛ مثل دخول المطبخ والعمل فيه، وطريقة الإنفاق وحسن التصرف في الادخار والإنفاق.
 وعلى الأب والأم الثناء عليهما وتقبل خطأهما بنفس راضية، وتشجيعهما إن أحسنا، ونصحهما إن أخطئا، فإن حسن التوجيه واللباقة لها تأثير السحر، وبالتالي يتقبل الابن والابنة توجيهات الكبار بنفس راضية، ويشعرا بالاحترام، فتتفجر طاقتهما ومواهبهما الكامنة فيما يخدم الأسرة والمجتمع.
19 – تجنب الوعظ المباشر للمراهق/ المراهقة.
ومن الأمور الهامة تجنب مثل هذه العبارات: "عندما كنت في مثل سنك كنت أفعل كذا وكذا، أو أنجح في المدرسة بتفوق أو..." هذه العبارات تسيء أكثر مما تنفع، لأن المقارنة دائمًا تحمل معنى الدونية، فأنت لست ابنك وابنك ليس أنت، فكل منكما شخص مستقل ومختلف تمامًا عن الآخر.

20 -  تكوين صداقة مع المراهق/ المراهقة، فهذه الصداقة من شأنها أنها تجعل المراهق/ المراهقة يشكو همومه إلى والديه - وهما الأعرف بما يصلحه - بدلا من الالتجاء إلى الغرباء، وتخصيص وقت كافي للجلوس معه يوميا حتى يشعر بالدفء العاطفي والتواصل والاهتمام به، ومساعدته في اختيار الصحبة الصالحة من الأصدقاء كشباب المساجد مثلا ، قبل أن يختار هو بنفسه بطانة السوء .

21- الابتعاد عن سوء الظن بالمراهق/ المراهقة، حيث يلاحظ أن المراهق/ المراهقة عندما يرى نفسه متهماً في المنزل، فإنه سيفقد الثقة بنفسه، ولا يبالي بعد ذلك إن كان ما يفعله حسن أم سيء، فهو متهم علي كل حال. لهذا علي الوالدين التركيز علي ثقتهم والثناء علي أي تصرف ممدوح، ومقابلته بالمدح والتشجيع بالفرح والجائزة، ومن المعلوم أن عامل الأجر و الثواب من الأمور المشجعة حتى للبالغين.


منقول مع التعديل
*​


----------



## النهيسى (13 سبتمبر 2010)

مهم جدا جدا​
فعلا بجد الكثير من الأسر بتطالب الأبن المراهق بسلوك معين وهم لا يفعلون نفس الشئ​مشكور أخى الغالى لروعه الموضوع​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوع هام جدا 
ميررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## kalimooo (14 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## ABOTARBO (14 سبتمبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> مهم جدا جدا​
> فعلا بجد الكثير من الأسر بتطالب الأبن المراهق بسلوك معين وهم لا يفعلون نفس الشئ​
> مشكور أخى الغالى لروعه الموضوع​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 سبتمبر 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> موضوع هام جدا
> ميررررسى على الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 سبتمبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


>


----------



## Rosetta (19 سبتمبر 2010)




----------



## ABOTARBO (19 سبتمبر 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


>


----------

